# Info on Hamilton, Waikato?



## Hagabel

Hi,
Anyone have any personal info re good/not so good neighbourhoods in Hamilton,
We are looking for info on neighborhoods immediately surrounding Waikato hospital.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## YoungsSpecialLondon

Hagabel said:


> Hi,
> Anyone have any personal info re good/not so good neighbourhoods in Hamilton,
> We are looking for info on neighborhoods immediately surrounding Waikato hospital.
> 
> Thanks in advance,


The neighbourhoods immediately by the hospital aren't great, by and large, although there are some good streets. They are better closer to the Lake. 

South of the hospital is Melville, which is considered just about the worst suburb in the whole of Hamilton.

With the exception of the Lake, and also close to the river, the better Hamilton suburbs are all in the east.


----------

